# domenica



## valentina.65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Domenica mentre ero a casa da sola mi è venuta voglia di sfogliare i raccoglitori con le foto . E' stato un tuffo nel passato che non facevo da tempo , il matrimonio dei miei genitori la mia infanzia e poi la costante del mio exmarito in tutte le occasioni importanti della mia vita . Abbiamo veramente condiviso tanto e abbiamo continuato anche da separati, il vivere vicini , la sua nova moglie, la sua bimba e poi ora da nonni assieme ... veramente un qualcosa di interminabile


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

Famiglia


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2022)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Domenica mentre ero a casa da sola mi è venuta voglia di sfogliare i raccoglitori con le foto . E' stato un tuffo nel passato che non facevo da tempo , il matrimonio dei miei genitori la mia infanzia e poi la costante del mio exmarito in tutte le occasioni importanti della mia vita . Abbiamo veramente condiviso tanto e abbiamo continuato anche da separati, il vivere vicini , la sua nova moglie, la sua bimba e poi ora da nonni assieme ... veramente un qualcosa di interminabile


  Mi hai messo un po' tristezza non so perché 

malinconia a me che non vi conosco

la sua bimba
Io non potrei mai anche se il mio ex lo prenderei a randellate ogni tanto sui denti


----------



## Martoriato (9 Febbraio 2022)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Domenica mentre ero a casa da sola mi è venuta voglia di sfogliare i raccoglitori con le foto . E' stato un tuffo nel passato che non facevo da tempo , il matrimonio dei miei genitori la mia infanzia e poi la costante del mio exmarito in tutte le occasioni importanti della mia vita . *Abbiamo veramente condiviso tanto e abbiamo continuato anche da separati, il vivere vicini , la sua nova moglie, la sua bimba e poi ora da nonni assieme ... veramente un qualcosa di interminabile*


Minchi@ mi vengono i brividi. Io l'album di nozze con le foto della demente e relativa famiglia l'ho bruciato appena l'avvocato mi ha presentato l'ultima parcella..


----------



## valentina.65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Minchi@ mi vengono i brividi. Io l'album di nozze con le foto della demente e relativa famiglia l'ho bruciato appena l'avvocato mi ha presentato l'ultima parcella..


Nel mio caso la demente sono io, sono io quella che ha tradito


----------



## Martoriato (11 Febbraio 2022)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso la demente sono io, sono io quella che ha tradito


Io invece siamo dementi entrambi. Io perche' l'ho sposata e lei perche' si e' fatta sposare ( e tradire da me).


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Io invece siamo dementi entrambi. Io perche' l'ho sposata e lei perche' si e' fatta sposare ( e tradire da me).


Più ti leggo più fai paura. Giuro sei molto inquietante


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più ti leggo più fai paura. Giuro sei molto inquietante


ma non ricordi cosa gli ha fatto passare la moglie? Se sì è pure poco per me


----------



## Martoriato (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più ti leggo più fai paura. Giuro sei molto inquietante


La storia dimostra che per fare del bene è necessario fare del male : dalla fine del mio matrimonio sono nate due storie d’amore vere e due nuove vite. L’unica vita inchiodata la passato sappiamo di chi è. E le raccomandate non smettono di arrivare…


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> La storia dimostra che per fare del bene è necessario fare del male : dalla fine del mio matrimonio sono nate due storie d’amore vere e due nuove vite. L’unica vita inchiodata la passato sappiamo di chi è. E le raccomandate non smettono di arrivare…


Tu hai avuto 2 donne dopo tua moglie e 2 figli. 
E sei ancora ad odiare la moglie? 
Indipendentemente dalla lotta legale, dovresti essere l'uomo più felice del mondo invece sembra quasi che qualcosa del tuo ex matrimonio non abbia accettato avresti voluto andasse in un altro verso. 
Una rabbia dettata da una delusione


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma non ricordi cosa gli ha fatto passare la moglie? Se sì è pure poco per me


Dovrebbe averlo superato


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2022)

ma se stanno ancora con le beghe monetarie  , mi sembra


----------



## patroclo (11 Febbraio 2022)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Domenica mentre ero a casa da sola mi è venuta voglia di sfogliare i raccoglitori con le foto . E' stato un tuffo nel passato che non facevo da tempo , il matrimonio dei miei genitori la mia infanzia e poi la costante del mio exmarito in tutte le occasioni importanti della mia vita . Abbiamo veramente condiviso tanto e abbiamo continuato anche da separati, il vivere vicini , la sua nova moglie, la sua bimba e poi ora da nonni assieme ... veramente un qualcosa di interminabile


...lo fa anche la mia ex moglie, la trovo un'operazione di una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Martoriato (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu hai avuto 2 donne dopo tua moglie e 2 figli.
> E sei ancora ad odiare la moglie?
> Indipendentemente dalla lotta legale, dovresti essere l'uomo più felice del mondo invece sembra quasi che qualcosa del tuo ex matrimonio non abbia accettato avresti voluto andasse in un altro verso.
> Una rabbia dettata da una delusione


No, io ho sposato la mia amante e ci ho fatto un figlio,l’ex marito della mia amante si è sposato e ha avuto un figlio. Sono molto felice,ormai nulla mi tocca più. Anzi,più raccomandate la psicopatica mi manda e più rido. L’unico fastidio sono i soldi all’avvocato. Ti ricordo che io a 11 anni giravo con una 24 ore giocattolo e dentro i soldi del monopoli solo perche avevo piacere ad averli e vederli. I soldi,what else ? Sono cresciuto negli anni ‘80..


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se stanno ancora con le beghe monetarie  , mi sembra


Non so cosa lei voglia ancora, forse è stata gestita male sin dall'inizio.
Un mio conoscente non riusciva a far firmare la vendita della casa alla ex, tanto meno ottenere il divorzio. 
Ci ha impiegato più di 10anni.
Lei non abitava neanche più nella villetta. Si è decisa perché il tetto età pericolante e l'ex marito ha chiesto i soldi per metterla a posto. L'hanno venduta per 4 soldi. Ci ha rimesso anche lei


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No, io ho sposato la mia amante e ci ho fatto un figlio,l’ex marito della mia amante si è sposato e ha avuto un figlio. Sono molto felice,ormai nulla mi tocca più. Anzi,più raccomandate la psicopatica mi manda e più rido. L’unico fastidio sono i soldi all’avvocato. Ti ricordo che io a 11 anni giravo con una 24 ore giocattolo e dentro i soldi del monopoli solo perche avevo piacere ad averli e vederli. I soldi,what else ? Sono cresciuto negli anni ‘80..


 l'odio che non aiuta


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2022)

so che lei gliela voleva far pagare , quindi la disputa è ancora in corso  credo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Adesso vuole i danni perché sì è ricordata che ormai quasi 10 ANNI FA quando la scaricai andò in depressione. Si fotta,la demolirò con le spese legali...


Ormai è cosa andata anche tu chiedi i danni per essere stato denigrato come marito


----------



## Martoriato (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ormai è cosa andata anche tu chiedi i danni per essere stato denigrato come marito


Ma non ci penso nemmeno. Anche se finissi sotto un ponte da quella non vorrei nemmeno il cartone per dormire la notte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma non ci penso nemmeno. Anche se finissi sotto un ponte da lei non vorrei nemmeno il cartone per dormire la notte.


Non è per i soldi, ma per farle capire che sei stato male anche tu vivendo con lei. 
Alla fine i risarcimento si compensano


----------



## omicron (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non so cosa lei voglia ancora, forse è stata gestita male sin dall'inizio.
> Un mio conoscente non riusciva a far firmare la vendita della casa alla ex, tanto meno ottenere il divorzio.
> Ci ha impiegato più di 10anni.
> Lei non abitava neanche più nella villetta. Si è decisa perché il tetto età pericolante e l'ex marito ha chiesto i soldi per metterla a posto. L'hanno venduta per 4 soldi. Ci ha rimesso anche lei


Mio cognato compró un’auto ad un prezzo stracciato perché il marito non voleva dare soldi all’ex moglie


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio cognato compró un’auto ad un prezzo stracciato perché il marito non voleva dare soldi all’ex moglie


Che bello tutti questi dispetti, alla fine qualcuno ci guadagna


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2022)

La ex moglie di @Martoriato è la prima donna per cui tifo in situazioni come queste 
L’altra cosa che non mi spiego è come si faccia a stare con un uomo che coltiva così tanta cattiveria


----------



## omicron (11 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che bello tutti questi dispetti, alla fine qualcuno ci guadagna


Tra i due litiganti il terzo gode
In questo caso lui, di solito gli avvocati


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La ex moglie di @Martoriato è la prima donna per cui tifo in situazioni come queste
> L’altra cosa che non mi spiego è come si faccia a stare con un uomo che coltiva così tanta cattiveria


esatto
Se il mio compagno odiasse così la ex moglie mi porrei delle domande e sarei francamente preoccupata


----------



## Martoriato (11 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> esatto
> Se il mio compagno odiasse così la ex moglie mi porrei delle domande e sarei francamente preoccupata


aridaie con ‘sto odio. Ha meno dignità di un cane randagio,perche‘ dovrei odiarla. E‘ anche sola come un cane randagio,la sua vita è una schifo..


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No, io ho sposato la mia amante e ci ho fatto un figlio,l’ex marito della mia amante si è sposato e ha avuto un figlio. Sono molto felice,ormai nulla mi tocca più. Anzi,più raccomandate la psicopatica mi manda e più rido. L’unico fastidio sono i soldi all’avvocato. Ti ricordo che io a 11 anni giravo con una 24 ore giocattolo e dentro i soldi del monopoli solo perche avevo piacere ad averli e vederli. I soldi,what else ? Sono cresciuto negli anni ‘80..


siamo cresciuti in tanti negli anni '80.   non siamo venuti su tutti così sfigati


----------



## omicron (11 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma non ci penso nemmeno. Anche se finissi sotto un ponte da quella non vorrei nemmeno il cartone per dormire la notte.


Ma perché vi siete sposati?


----------



## Martoriato (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché vi siete sposati?


Ma che domanda sarebbe ? Potrei rispondere “perché vi siete lasciati ? “ allora. La vita è questa ,ci si sposa,ci si pente,si fanno altre scelte, è così…


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma che domanda sarebbe ? Potrei rispondere “perché vi siete lasciati ? “ allora. La vita è questa ,ci si sposa,ci si pente,si fanno altre scelte, è così…


È quello che mi chiedo spesso quando sento persone che non fanno che parlare male del loro ex, addirittura rivangando cose di quando erano fidanzati che ti viene davvero da chiederti chi te l’abbia fatto fare se non c’era mai stato niente di buono


----------



## Martoriato (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È quello che mi chiedo spesso quando sento persone che non fanno che parlare male del loro ex, addirittura rivangando cose di quando erano fidanzati che ti viene davvero da chiederti chi te l’abbia fatto fare se non c’era mai stato niente di buono


Non e’ mai stato tutto tutto malvagio,ma è saltato fuori dopo che la signora si strafaceva di ansiolitici e antidepressivi da anni,quindi a volte sembrava anche una persona normale. Ma si sa,le maschere alla fine devono cadere.


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non e’ mai stato tutto tutto malvagio,ma è saltato fuori dopo che la signora si strafaceva di ansiolitici e antidepressivi da anni,quindi a volte sembrava anche una persona normale. Ma si sa,le maschere alla fine devono cadere.


E non te ne eri mai accorto prima? Scusa se sono domande indiscrete ma sono situazioni che non comprendo


----------



## Martoriato (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E non te ne eri mai accorto prima? Scusa se sono domande indiscrete ma sono situazioni che non comprendo


Sinceramente? No. O forse non volevo vedere, ed è li che ho iniziato a girarmi dall’altra parte. È andata così


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Febbraio 2022)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso la demente sono io, sono io quella che ha tradito


Perché demente? Le corna sono un dovere civico. Tutti i coniugi me compreso dovrebbero portare corna.


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sinceramente? No. O forse non volevo vedere, ed è li che ho iniziato a girarmi dall’altra parte. È andata così


Posso chiederti se prima di sposarvi avete convissuto?


----------



## Martoriato (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se prima di sposarvi avete convissuto?


Certo che si che abbiamo convissuto.


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Certo che si che abbiamo convissuto.


E allora non capisco


----------



## Martoriato (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E allora non capisco


Ascolta,capisco la tua curiosità ma il mio è stato ne più ne meno un matrimonio che come milioni di altri è iniziato per le sue mille ragioni e per altrettante altre mille è finito,manco le ceneri sono rimaste. Rimane una povera malata di mente che è stata scambiata per un bancomat dal suo avvocato e i soldi che ho dato e dovro’ continuamente dare al mio,basta. Che poi non è vero,dalle ceneri è nato un amore vero che ha generato una vita, questo è cio che conta…


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ascolta,capisco la tua curiosità ma il mio è stato ne più ne meno un matrimonio che come milioni di altri è iniziato per le sue mille ragioni e per altrettante altre mille è finito,manco le ceneri sono rimaste. Rimane una povera malata di mente che è stata scambiata per un bancomat dal suo avvocato e i soldi che ho dato e dovro’ continuamente dare al mio,basta. Che poi non è vero,dalle ceneri è nato un amore vero che ha generato una vita, questo è cio che conta…


Più che curiosità è incredulità, perché di persone che parlano come te ne ho sentite diverse e non sono mai riuscita a capire cosa porti due persone con caratteri inconciliabili a sposarsi, che comunque per sposarsi si fa un percorso lungo e costoso


----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Più che curiosità è incredulità, perché di persone che parlano come te ne ho sentite diverse e non sono mai riuscita a capire cosa porti due persone con caratteri inconciliabili a sposarsi, che comunque per sposarsi si fa un percorso lungo e costoso


Nessuno quando si sposa ha un idea precisa di come sarà il coniuge nel bene e nel male. Si idealizza e si spera che l’amore durerà per sempre. La giovane età, mancanza di esperienza ci rendono ciechi e sordi davanti ai primi segnali, oppure l’altro è piuttosto attento a non mostrare cose che farebbero scappare l’altro. Io per esempio ho scoperto che il mio ex marito andava con le prostitute… nessuna cura per la mia salute. Il suo piacere valeva più della promiscuità alla quale mi aveva costretta a mia insaputa.
Puoi capire a parte la delusione per un’amore distrutto, anche la mia rabbia per la promiscuità con cui convivevo senza saperlo.
Finita la stima in un istante.
Come potrei parlare di lui ?


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessuno quando si sposa ha un idea precisa di come sarà il coniuge nel bene e nel male. Si idealizza e si spera che l’amore durerà per sempre. La giovane età, mancanza di esperienza ci rendono ciechi e sordi davanti ai primi segnali, oppure l’altro è piuttosto attento a non mostrare cose che farebbero scappare l’altro. Io per esempio ho scoperto che il mio ex marito andava con le prostitute… nessuna cura per la mia salute. Il suo piacere valeva più della promiscuità alla quale mi aveva costretta a mia insaputa.
> Puoi capire a parte la delusione per un’amore distrutto, anche la mia rabbia per la promiscuità con cui convivevo senza saperlo.
> Finita la stima in un istante.
> Come potrei parlare di lui ?


Oddio… io quando mi sono sposata, dopo anni di convivenza, sapevo bene chi andavo a sposare
Capisco che poi si possano scoprire cose che fanno perdere la stima come nel tuo caso, però quello che io contesto sono quelli che si lamentano del carattere e dei comportamenti in casa, che magari sono sempre stati in quel modo, siccome negli ultimi anni ho sentito almeno 4 persone parlare così la domanda che mi sale sempre è proprio questa: ma perché vi siete sposati?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La ex moglie di @Martoriato è la prima donna per cui tifo in situazioni come queste
> L’altra cosa che non mi spiego è come si faccia a stare con un uomo che coltiva così tanta cattiveria


Anch’io tifo per lei. Deve mangiargli fuori tutto.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oddio… io quando mi sono sposata, dopo anni di convivenza, sapevo bene chi andavo a sposare
> Capisco che poi si possano scoprire cose che fanno perdere la stima come nel tuo caso, però quello che io contesto sono quelli che si lamentano del carattere e dei comportamenti in casa, che magari sono sempre stati in quel modo, siccome negli ultimi anni ho sentito almeno 4 persone parlare così la domanda che mi sale sempre è proprio questa: ma perché vi siete sposati?


perchè la gente scema esiste ed è tutta attorno a noi


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè la gente scema esiste ed è tutta attorno a noi


Certo che anche tu sei drastico


----------



## Martoriato (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anch’io tifo per lei. Deve mangiargli fuori tutto.


Glielo auguro anche io. Io però mi rialzerò sempre,lei rimarrà per sempre quello che è adesso : un contenitore biologico morto dentro con meno dignità di una nigeriana di strada.


----------



## Martoriato (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo che anche tu sei drastico


No,ha perfettamente ragione. Ed io ne sono la prova, non mi vergogno a dirlo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No,ha perfettamente ragione. Ed io ne sono la prova, non mi vergogno a dirlo.


almeno sei consapevole di non essere tutto sto genio del pensiero.    che poi il problema non è nemmeno che un amore si trasformi in odio, la Guerra dei Roses mica è solo un film.    gli è che manco Dickens c'era andato così pesante nel descrivere il signor Scrooge.

e non vuol essere un complimento


----------



## Martoriato (13 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> almeno sei consapevole di non essere tutto sto genio del pensiero.    che poi il problema non è nemmeno che un amore si trasformi in odio, la Guerra dei Roses mica è solo un film.    gli è che manco Dickens c'era andato così pesante nel descrivere il signor Scrooge.
> 
> e non vuol essere un complimento


Interpretiamola in modo figurativo-psicologico : il 30% del disprezzo che ho verso di lei in realtà è rivolto inconsciamente a me che me la sono caricata. Ma ormai è inutile rivangare il passato e maledire una poveretta che ha sempre affidato la sua fragile e misera esistenza a tonnellate di psicofarmaci,chirurgia estetica e tacchi da vertigini, ‘poora bestiolina. Il lusso e lo sfarzo dei suoi abiti sono una maschera che male cela il buio esistenziale che ha dentro.
Per come sono attaccato io ai soldi definirmi signor Scrooge è un complimento


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Interpretiamola in modo figurativo-psicologico : il 30% del disprezzo che ho verso di lei in realtà è rivolto inconsciamente a me che me la sono caricata. Ma ormai è inutile rivangare il passato e maledire una poveretta che ha sempre affidato la sua fragile e misera esistenza a tonnellate di psicofarmaci,chirurgia estetica e tacchi da vertigini, ‘poora bestiolina. Il lusso e lo sfarzo dei suoi abiti sono una maschera che male cela il buio esistenziale che ha dentro.
> Per come sono attaccato io ai soldi definirmi signor Scrooge è un complimento


infatti tu non sei migliore di lei


----------



## Martoriato (13 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti tu non sei migliore di lei


Ma sicuramente molto più felice, alla fine conta solo questo


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2022)

fino alla prossima inculata che prenderai


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Glielo auguro anche io. Io però mi rialzerò sempre,lei rimarrà per sempre quello che è adesso : un contenitore biologico morto dentro con meno dignità di una nigeriana di strada.


Ma come fa l tua compagna a stare con un uomo che parla così di una donna? 
Probabilmente è cattiva come te 
Che tristezza


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> fino alla prossima inculata che prenderai


Speriamo presto 
Merita solo questo


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma come fa l tua compagna a stare con un uomo che parla così di una donna?
> Probabilmente è cattiva come te
> Che tristezza


magari lei è come lui.   e questo non dovrebbe farlo dormire tranquillo


----------



## Martoriato (13 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> fino alla prossima inculata che prenderai


E’ la vita. A volte le prendi, a volte le dai.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2022)

basta che poi non frigni sul fatto che attorno a te sono tutti stronzi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma come fa l tua compagna a stare con un uomo che parla così di una donna?
> Probabilmente è cattiva come te
> Che tristezza


Perché qui altri come parlano delle donne e delle mogli?
Non è l’unico.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché qui altri come parlano delle donne e delle mogli?
> Non è l’unico.


Dove ho scritto che è l’unico ? Per me il più fastidioso e ripeto non starei mai con uno che parla così della sua ex


----------



## Ulisse (14 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Glielo auguro anche io. Io però mi rialzerò sempre,lei rimarrà per sempre quello che è adesso : un contenitore biologico morto dentro con meno dignità di una nigeriana di strada.


boh.
capisco che ci si possa lasciare in malo modo ma arrivare a questo no.
Per me la vita è troppo breve per odiare.
E non è che l'ho capito ora a 50 anni.
E se ci sono arrivato io che mi definivo un rancoroso, allora ci può arrivare qualsiasi essere umano.
L'odio rovina prima te.

Conosco benissimo una persona che i primi anni di divorzio li ha vissuti così.
Gli venivano gli occhi rossi di rabbia solo a nominargli la ex moglie.
Che, fra parentesi, da esterno, ammetto di considerarala anche io una grandissima stronza.

Però, tutto questo odio lo ha portato a sembrare più vecchio di 10 anni ed avere problemi fisici (cardiaci).
Finalmente, quando ha capito che si stava autodistruggendo, ha tirato il freno, cambiato direzione e ripreso la propria vita.

Non gli ho più sentito spendere una parola negativa nei suoi confronti.
La cosa simpatica ora è che vedo lei rancorosa come mai.
Il fatto che lui sia in uno stato di relativa pace, ignorando tutte le cattiverie che lei periodicamente ripete, la sta consumando dentro.


----------



## Martoriato (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> boh.
> capisco che ci si possa lasciare in malo modo ma arrivare a questo no.
> Per me la vita è troppo breve per odiare.
> E non è che l'ho capito ora a 50 anni.
> ...


Difficile dedurlo da quello che scrivo,ma io non odio proprio nessuno. D'accordo con quello che dici su tutta la linea. La ex moglie del padre di un mio amico ha passato 35 anni della sua vita a fare guerra all'ex marito. Si e' mangiata via 3 ville sul mare in Costa Smeralda tra avvocati, alcolisti anonimi e gioco d'azzardo. E' morta a 70 anni sola, in poverta' e odiata da tutti, e a 65 anni ne dimostrava 20 di piu'. E' la fine che fara' la mia ex...


----------



## Ulisse (14 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Difficile dedurlo da quello che scrivo,ma io non odio proprio nessuno. D'accordo con quello che dici su tutta la linea. La ex moglie del padre di un mio amico ha passato 35 anni della sua vita a fare guerra all'ex marito. Si e' mangiata via 3 ville sul mare in Costa Smeralda tra avvocati, alcolisti anonimi e gioco d'azzardo. E' morta a 70 anni sola,i, e a 65 anni ne di in poverta' e odiata da tuttmostrava 20 di piu'. E' la fine che fara' la mia ex...


buon per te se non provi odio
Però da come ne parli, il dubbio mi viene.

Sugli avvocati...
Fanno il loro lavoro, per carità, ma alla fine ti spolpano.
L'odio ti fa diventare irrazionale.
Vuoi solo distruggere l'altro/a senza notare che stai distruggendo te stesso anche.
Come quello che si taglia l'uccello per fare dispetto alla moglie.

Ne ho visti diversi che nel migliore dei casi ci hanno solo rimesso una bella cifra prima di rinsavire.
Poi c'è chi, come la persona da te citata, che si è proprio rovinato i migliori anni della vita.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che è l’unico ? Per me il più fastidioso e ripeto non starei mai con uno che parla così della sua ex


Ma secondo me tanti parleranno male delle ex mogli alle loro spalle. Come molte parleranno male degli ex mariti. Anche io non posso parlare bene del mio ex. Altrimenti non l’avrei lasciato.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> buon per te se non provi odio
> Però da come ne parli, il dubbio mi viene.
> 
> Sugli avvocati...
> ...


coppia a me molto vicina, addirittura mi hanno fatto da padrino e madrina al battesimo di mia figlia
l'anno scorso a gennaio, dal nulla, lui ha portato lei in tribunale chiedendole il divorzio per colpa grave di lei, l'ha accusata di qualsiasi cosa, a momenti anche del buco dell'ozono, lei è caduta dalle nuvole, 16 anni di matrimonio per lei buoni, nonostante sapesse delle scappatelle di lui
quando è riuscita a fare l'incontro con gli avvocati (lui ne ha addirittura due), queste si sono stupite quando hanno visto lei, dopo l'udienza l'hanno avvicinata e le hanno detto "scusi signora ma lui ci ha detto tante bugie, il fatto è che lei è troppo per lui e lui si sente inferiore"
dopo un anno, durante il quale lei è andata via di casa (la casa dove  vivevano è della mamma di lui), ha comprato casa, l'ha sistemata e si è trasferita, lei è andata avanti, lui, che la voleva vedere annientata, porta avanti rancore e ripicche, poi stupido com'è, va in giro a dire che è lei che se ne è andata di casa


----------



## Ulisse (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> accusata di qualsiasi cosa, a momenti anche del buco dell'ozono, lei è caduta dalle nuvole


mhhhh
e che ci faceva sulle nuvole ?
forse il marito tutti i torti non aveva a considerarla la causa del buco...eh

un annetto forse è ancora poco.
Deve cuocere nel suo brodo..poi, se non completamente sciroccato, la finirà.
Anche se dovrebbe essere lei eventualmente a sentirsi incazzata e non lui che mi sembra abbia ottenuto quello che volesse abbastanza velocemente.

se non ci stava un'altra, questo deve aver covato proprio a lungo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che è l’unico ? Per me il più fastidioso e ripeto non starei mai con uno che parla così della sua ex


Su questo concordo.
Dovrebbero trarre tutti insegnamento.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mhhhh
> e che ci faceva sulle nuvole ?
> forse il marito tutti i torti non aveva a considerarla la causa del buco...eh
> 
> ...


lui andava in giro lamentandosi di tutto, millantando litigate con lei da lanci di piatti, che lei gli aveva tirato la fede... non era vero niente
lei non è scema, ma in casa era davvero tutto normale, lui non le aveva mai detto niente. tranne lamentarsi del fatto che lei andasse a trovare il padre in ospedale con pochi mesi di vita da vivere (poi va in giro a dire che il suocero è stato per lui un secondo babbo)
lei dopo mesi mi ha detto che sta così tanto bene che doveva essersene andata di casa 10 anni fa, perchè lui le ha sempre fatto violenza psicologica e non se ne rendeva conto


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ma perché lei non l’ha mollato sapendo delle scappatelle?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma secondo me tanti parleranno male delle ex mogli alle loro spalle. Come molte parleranno male degli ex mariti. Anche io non posso parlare bene del mio ex. Altrimenti non l’avrei lasciato.


C’è parlar male e parlar male


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> C’è parlar male e parlar male


Dipende cos’ha fatto l’altra persona.


----------



## Martoriato (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> coppia a me molto vicina, addirittura mi hanno fatto da padrino e madrina al battesimo di mia figlia
> l'anno scorso a gennaio, dal nulla, lui ha portato lei in tribunale chiedendole il divorzio per colpa grave di lei, l'ha accusata di qualsiasi cosa, a momenti anche del buco dell'ozono, lei è caduta dalle nuvole, 16 anni di matrimonio per lei buoni, nonostante sapesse delle scappatelle di lui
> quando è riuscita a fare l'incontro con gli avvocati (lui ne ha addirittura due), queste si sono stupite quando hanno visto lei, dopo l'udienza l'hanno avvicinata e le hanno detto "scusi signora ma lui ci ha detto tante bugie, il fatto è che lei è troppo per lui e lui si sente inferiore"
> dopo un anno, durante il quale lei è andata via di casa (la casa dove  vivevano è della mamma di lui), ha comprato casa, l'ha sistemata e si è trasferita, lei è andata avanti, lui, che la voleva vedere annientata, porta avanti rancore e ripicche, poi stupido com'è, va in giro a dire che è lei che se ne è andata di casa


Ho uno zio che e' cosi'. Sta morendo solo,con 3 bypass ed e' stato da poco soccorso da dei volontari perche' era sommerso negli escrementi dei suoi stessi cani.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ho uno zio che e' cosi'. Sta morendo solo,con 3 bypass ed e' stato da poco soccorso da dei volontari perche' era sommerso negli escrementi dei suoi stessi cani.


dove sto io si dice che il male voluto non è mai troppo


----------



## Martoriato (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dove sto io si dice che il male voluto non è mai troppo


Ex militare. Quando avevamo 11 anni svegliava me e mia cugina alle 8 del mattino con le pentole perché doveva essere in spiaggia alle 9 a fare il cazzone. Un idiota.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ex militare. Quando avevamo 11 anni svegliava me e mia cugina alle 8 del mattino con le pentole perché doveva essere in spiaggia alle 9 a fare il cazzone. Un idiota.


E non poteva andarci lui?


----------



## Martoriato (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E non poteva andarci lui?


E’ ed era un povero idiota. La prima moglie non gli ha fatto niente,la seconda,25 anni più giovane,lo ha spennato. Siamo a livelli che lui per ripicca prendeva la macchina intestata a lei e in autostrada si lanciava a 180 e bruciava i caselli.


----------



## Ulisse (14 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ex militare.





Martoriato ha detto:


> E’ ed era un povero idiota. La prima moglie non gli ha fatto niente,la seconda,25 anni più giovane,lo ha spennato. Siamo a livelli che lui per ripicca prendeva la macchina intestata a lei e in autostrada si lanciava a 180 e bruciava i caselli.


un militare...
meno male che non siamo entrati in guerra nel frattempo.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E’ ed era un povero idiota. La prima moglie non gli ha fatto niente,la seconda,25 anni più giovane,lo ha spennato. Siamo a livelli che lui per ripicca prendeva la macchina intestata a lei e in autostrada si lanciava a 180 e bruciava i caselli.


lo vedi che attiri demenza come un magnete?   io mi farei qualche domanda


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E’ ed era un povero idiota. La prima moglie non gli ha fatto niente,la seconda,25 anni più giovane,lo ha spennato. Siamo a livelli che lui per ripicca prendeva la macchina intestata a lei e in autostrada si lanciava a 180 e bruciava i caselli.


Azzz addirittura?


----------

